# Decision time: Lowrance Hook 4 versus Garmin Striker 4cv



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I bought a kayak and am looking to put on a fish finder. I've never owned a fish finder so I'm looking for some opinions. I will mainly be looking to use it on Hoover and Alum for bass, crappie and saugeye. Side imaging would be great but not enough in the wallet right now to get it. Both of these units do traditional/down imaging. The Lowrance has base maps (that I read are just ok) and the ability to get more detailed maps into an SD card. But it's about $100 more. The Garmin doesn't have maps and does not have an SD card slot. You can mark waypoints but it looks like you're floating on a blank page. 

So I guess what I'm asking is it worth it to pay an extra $100 for the Lowrance? I can see it being useful to point you in the direction of depths you're looking for but I can always look at a topo map before I head out to get me in the general area and find it using the unit. I know I'm not going to deal with using my phone as a GPS. That things stays off when I fish because I want to relax! 

Oh- one other thing. The Garmin has a flasher mode. I don't do ice fishing but if I vertical jig in relatively shallow water at these lakes, does it really work? It looked fun for ice but not sure if it's just a gimmick for what I'll really be doing on the lake.

Here's the two units I'm looking at.
Lowrance
https://www.amazon.com/Lowrance-000-12647-001-Hook-4-Downscan-Fishfinder/dp/B016QVXV34

Garmin
https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-01806-00-STRIKER-4cv-transducer/dp/B01M9CEC6G


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Go with the Lowrance. You will enjoy the quality. Great units.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out the Raymarine dragonfly.


----------



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks like the Raymarine also has the lake maps feature. Back to the same question- is the map feature worth the $100-$120 extra?

https://www.amazon.com/Raymarine-E70293-NAG-Dragonfly-Navionics-Channel/dp/B0798J44G6


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Beepum19 said:


> Go with the Lowrance. You will enjoy the quality. Great units.


I have had nothing but problems with my lowrance and know of several, five more hook/elite models that don't work more than half the time! Been reflashed several times. Started reading reviews and the general consensus is that most quit just past a year old. If you spend 2-3 times the money and get a hds unit then I guess you are good to go! Just m2c, I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have the Striker 4cv on my yak and like it. I found it used for half price so I couldn’t turn it down. I haven’t used the GPS, it’s just not good. Have you checked into the Striker 4cv Plus? It maps the bottom as you go over it and saves it. Look like a pretty good feature.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I had an Elite 4 for a couple of years, and have been using a Hook 5 for the past two years. Both units have taken a beating in the kayak and on the ice. I’ve had ZERO problems with either unit, they have done 4 season duty, and have been abused in the harshest conditions imaginable (extreme heat/cold…rain, snow, ice…fish slime). I would probably suggest going with the Hook 5 (just for the larger screen), but I think that either is a great unit for the kayak. The Lowrance maps are adequate for me. I think that the Hook 4 has a flasher mode (Elite 4 & Hook 5 does), but I use the amplitude scope and graph mode for vertical jigging (about 90% of my fishing). No problem locating my jig in 5 FOW to 40 FOW.

Having said all that, if you have any interest in using a unit for both the kayak and ice……..I would strongly suggest looking at the Helix 5….it has a far superior ice transducer.

https://www.hodgesmarine.com/Humminbird-Helix-5-Chrip-Di-Gps-G2-Combo-p/hum410220-1.htm


----------



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Good feedback. I'll post again when I make my choice and had it on the water a few times.


----------



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

Update: I could not believe it, but my WIFE talked me into getting a unit with side scanning! She said you might as well get something that will be most useful for shallow water after I explained how it worked. I got a Lowrance Hook7X Tripleshot for $399. Got to wait for my transducer mount to come in before I put it on the kayak but I'm excited. As soon as I get that mounted I'm heading out to the lake to try it out. I think it will be mostly a getting used to a kayak/scouting session. Thanks everyone!!


----------

